# Next Pure Michigan Hunt drawing kicks off today



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

March 1, 2013








The Department of Natural Resources reminds hunters that, starting today, March 1, they may begin applying for the 2014 Pure Michigan Hunt drawing.

"You may have heard of the Pure Michigan Hunt, and may have even dreamed of what it would be like to be a winner of the hunt of a lifetime," said Katie Keen, DNR wildlife outreach technician. "Starting today you can begin applying for the next drawing, and one of the winners could be you."

Twelve Michiganders have won the Pure Michigan Hunt since the drawing started in 2009, three winners each year, and every year the prizes are a bit different from the year before. What stays the same are the hunting licenses they win. Each year winners receive an elk, bear, spring and fall turkey, and antlerless deer license as well as first pick at a hunting spot on opening morning at any managed waterfowl area.








The additional prizes each winner receives change based on the Michigan businesses and organizations that annually sponsor the Pure Michigan Hunt. Past years' winners have taken home rifles, shotguns, crossbows, pop-up blinds, full camouflage clothing packages, guided hunts and much more.

Recent winners Jim Bosscher of McBain, Dave Gittins of Kawkawlin and Jason Webb of Westland were awarded their complete prize packages last month.

Pure Michigan Hunt applications can be purchased for $4 in unlimited quantities anywhere hunting licenses are sold, or online at www.mdnr-elicense.com (under the miscellaneous tab, item #300). All applicants need is the driver's license number and birthdate of the person entering into the drawing. Each application purchased helps fund wildlife habitat restoration and improvement.

The current prize package is just starting to be put together; visit www.michigan.gov/puremichiganhunt throughout the year for current details.

Michigan businesses or organizations interested in sponsoring the Pure Michigan Hunt may contact Katie Keen at 231-775-9727.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

